# Dell s2716dg Displayport Fehler - GTX 1080 TI



## White Rabbit (20. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,


Folgendes Problem:

Der  Dell Monitor S2716dg ist mit Displayport an eine GTX 1080 Ti  angeschlossen, der Bootscreen erscheint noch ganz ordnungsgemäß, aber ab  dem Zeitpunkt wo eigentlich der Windowslogin kommen sollte geht der  Monitor in den Energiesparmodus und es gibt keine Chance diesen diesen  "aufzuwecken"! Der Display bleibt somit schwarz. Dieser Fehler tritt nur  mit angeschlossenem Displayport Kabel auf. Über HDMI funktioniert alles  reibungslos! Anzumerken ist auch das der PC nicht ganz bis zum  Windowslogin bootet mit DP Kabel - der PC lässt sich mit einem kurzen  Knopfdruck sofort ausschalten!

Monitor Energiesparmodus ist selbstverständlich deaktiviert!


Das  einzige was aktuell gegen dieses Problem hilt ist das Displayport Kabel  von der Grafikkarte zu entfernen oder den Monitor vom Stromnetz zu  trennen - dann erst den PC booten lassen bis zum Windowslogin - und  danach erst das Displayport Kabel anzuschließen bzw. Strom anschließen!


Nur  so funktioniert anschließend der Betrieb mit DP Kabel und der  Windowslogin Bildschirmm erscheint, bzw. Pc hat ordnungsgemäß gebootet!  G-Sync, 144Hz alles läuft einwandfrei.


Recht nervig aber erst Kabel/Strom zu trennen - Pc bis Windowslogin booten lassen - dann erst Kabel/Strom anschließen....!


Was ist alles bisher getestet habe:

Alle drei DP Anschlüsse - selber Fehler

Grafikkarten Treiber deinstalliert und neu installiert - auch ältere Treiberversionen - selber Fehler

Sämtliche Bioseinstellungen getestet zum Thema Stromsparmodi - selber Fehler

Energiesparmodi  in Windows 10 ist auf Höchsleistung und sämtliche Stromsparmodi sind  ausgeschalten, Ruhezustand deaktiviert usw...nichts hilft...

Anderes DP Kabel wurde verwendet ( Lindy Cromo Kabel)...

Problem besteht weiterhin - Pc bootet nicht mit angeschlossenem DP Kabel..


Gibt es hier irgend eine Lösung bzw. sind Probleme bereits bekannt?


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2017)

Wenn der PC gar nicht bootet, würde ich das Problem eher bei der GPU vermuten.


----------



## White Rabbit (20. April 2017)

Der PC bootet ja bis zum Bootscreen - dieser erscheint und ist zu sehen mit DP Kabel - aber vor dem Windowslogin Bildschirm geht der Monitor in den Ruhezustand und das Bild ist schwarz. Auch bootet er nicht ganz fertig - zu sehen an meiner G19 Tastatur - die Treiber werden nicht geladen. Ist das DP Kabel entfernt bootet er komplett fertig - Treiber von der Tastatur werden geladen - zu sehen im LCD der G19 - dann DP Kabel anschließen und alles läuft einwandfrei...???


----------



## tdi-fan (20. April 2017)

Das hat nichts mit der 1080ti zutun. Das hatte ich bei der 760 damals und bei der 1070 habe ich das Problem auch, wenn der Monitor per DP angeschlossen ist. 

Die einzige Lösung hast du schon angesprochen, nämlich den Monitor vom Strom nehmen.

Was ich bereits versucht hatte:
-Bios zurücksetzen
-Bios-Batterie entfernt
-Mainboard via RMA umgetauscht
-gegoogelt wie blöd, wodurch sich herausstellte, das ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, sondern dieses Phänomen weit verbreitet ist, und soweit ich feststellen konnte nur mit Nvidia-Karten.


----------



## Eckism (20. April 2017)

Grafikkarte zurückschicken und die nächste probieren, wenn Dich dieses "Feature" stört.
Du hast ja immer 2 Wochen zum Testen/OC frei, wenn du online kaufst.


----------



## White Rabbit (20. April 2017)

Ich hab die letzten Tage auch etliche Stunden wie blöd gegoogelt und einiges ausprobiert, leider vergblich und ziemlich nervig.
Hab jetzt auch mal das Problem Dell geschildert und EVGA hab ich auchmal kontaktiert, antworten stehn noch aus....
Grafikkarte zurückschicken ist leider bei einer unter Wasser gesetzten Graka nicht immer einfach und auf die schnelle erledigt


----------



## Eckism (20. April 2017)

Mit dem Umbau kannste ja trotzdem schon beginnen...das es nach einer Antwort mittels Zauberspruch funktioniert ist wohl recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## White Rabbit (21. April 2017)

Dell lässt mir nun ein Austauschgerät zukommen - es liegt der Verdacht auf einen defekt des Monitores vor!
Falls es danch funktioniert, lass ich es euch wissen!


----------



## White Rabbit (24. April 2017)

Hi nochmal,

Monitor Austauschgerät wurde heute angeliefert und das Problem ist leider das selbe....Monitor Rev.04 und Herstellungsdatum sind das selbe wie bei meinem Monitor...Austauschgerät wird wieder zurück geschickt.
Keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann...Anscheinend gibt es ja diverse DP Probleme - glaube aber kaum das an der 1080 TI alle drei DP Anschlüsse defekt sind.....Irgend jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## tdi-fan (24. April 2017)

White Rabbit schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> Monitor Austauschgerät wurde heute angeliefert und das Problem ist leider das selbe....Monitor Rev.04 und Herstellungsdatum sind das selbe wie bei meinem Monitor...Austauschgerät wird wieder zurück geschickt.
> Keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann...Anscheinend gibt es ja diverse DP Probleme - glaube aber kaum das an der 1080 TI alle drei DP Anschlüsse defekt sind.....Irgend jemand noch eine Idee?



Kannst ja mal probieren den Windows 8.1/10 Kram im Bios zu deaktivieren. Habe ich heute gemacht, mal schauen ob es was geändert hat


----------



## White Rabbit (25. April 2017)

Und hat es bei dir etwas geholfen tdi-fan?

Aufgrund deines Posts habe ich heute nochmals das Bios abgecheckt und habe tatsächlich etwas entdeckt!
Fraglich ist nur warum das ganze so ist....

Mein Asus Mainboard verfügt über das "Feature" - "Asus Express Gate" - hier sei angemerkt dass ich diese Funktion seit Jahren deaktiviert habe!
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich ja auch noch eine 780 TI verbaut - bei der gab es die besagte DP Problematik anfangs noch nicht...

Sobald ich nun Express Gate im Bios aktiviere funktioniert der Bootvorgang mit DP Kabel plötzlich ohne Probleme!
Allerding verstehe ich den Zusammenhang mit DP und Express Gate nicht ganz....
Was ich beobachten kann ist das beim laden des Express Gate bereits ein paar Systemtreiber geladen werden (Anhand der G19 Tastatur) , diese aber beim Bootvorgang wieder weg sind.-trotzdem funktioniert mit aktiviertem Express Gate und DP Kabel der Bootvorgang ohne Probleme - Windowslogin erscheint und alles funzt wie es soll!
Deaktiviere ich es wieder - kommt der selbe Fehler wie immer - Windowslogin erscheint nicht bzw. bootet nicht mit angestecktem DP Kabel.

Immerhin ist somit das lästige An/Ausschalten der seperaten Steckerleiste/Monitor schonmal weggefallen! Jetzt muss ich halt Express Gate beim Bootvorgang ertragen 
Trotzdem ergibts das ganze noch nicht so richtig Sinn für mich...Ich tippe auf irgend einen Fehler beim booten oder laden der Systemtreiber was den Fehler mit DP verursacht...
Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## tdi-fan (26. April 2017)

Das mit dem Sinn dahinter und die damit verbundenen Zusammenhänge verstehe ich auch nicht, aber momentan funktioniert es. 

Der Bootvorgang dauert aber ein kleinen Ticken länger. Werde es weiter beobachten.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (1. Juni 2017)

Ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem mit meine S2716DG. Am Anfang hab ich es noch auf das Netzteil geschoben oder ähnliches. Aber es ist inzwischen wirklich zum verrückt werden.

Meine Situation ist, dass ich einen LG 34UM65-P und einen Dell S2716DG nebeneinander nutze. Sind beide bei Computerstart angeschlossen und eingeschaltet kommt es häufig vor, dass nur einer der beiden auch nachher von Windows erkannt wird / ein Bildsignal erhält. Meistens kommt der zweite dann nach ein paar Minuten dazu, nach heftigem Flackern beider Bildschirme.

Zudem stürzt, trotz bestimmt 10maliger Neuinstallation der Anzeigetreiber hin und wieder mittendrin ab, irrelevant ob unter Auslastung oder nicht. Momentan ist es ein komplett cleanes Windows 7 Build mit dem offiziellen Geforce Treiber und dennoch.
Ist der Dell S2716DG nicht angeschlossen funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

Weitere beobachtete Phänomene wären:
Hearthstone (GPU Auslastung vielleicht bei 5% egal ob Vollbild oder Fenster) beginnt zu laggen wenn auf dem zweiten Monitor egal was geöffnet wird. Firefox reicht bereits aus 
WoW in Vollbild zum Beispiel funktioniert ohne Probleme, startet man aber auf dem zweiten Monitor einen Stream bei Amazon z.B. schmiert alles komplett ab und man muss 5 Minuten warten bis der PC sich von selbst wieder einpendelt.
Ghost Recon Wild Lands -> ähnlich wie WoW.

Das alles kommt aber nur vor wenn beide angesteckt sind, der LG mit egal welchem anderen Monitor macht keine Probleme, der Dell alleine auch nicht, mit anderen Monitoren aber das selbe Ergebnis wie mit dem LG.

Was ich bereits versucht habe:
Bios Update sowohl bei einem ASUS Impact VII als auch bei einem MSI Z97 GAMING 5, Fehler sind geblieben.
Grafikkartentreiber-Neuinstallationen
Verschiedene Einstellungen im Nvidia Treiber bei den Displayerkennungen etc.
Eine andere 1080. Momentan habe ich die KFA2 1080 EX OC
Den Dell auf 60Hz statt 144Hz 
Einen zweiten BenQ 144Hz Monitor
Andere Anschlussarten / HDMI / DVI / Displayport
Asus Express Gate gesucht, aber nicht gefunden bei meinem MSI Mainboard

Bisher keine Lösung.


Mein nächster bereits geplanter Schritt:
Austausch des LGs gegen einen zweiten Dell S2716DG

Meine nächsten vielleicht Schritte:
Austausch der 1080 gegen eine 1080ti
Wegschmeißen des Dells & Austausch gegen ASUS 144er in 27Zoll... -.-



Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar Ideen oder mag mit brainstormen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Juni 2017)

++ Der Fehler tritt immer häufiger auf. Teilweise führt er sogar zu Bluescreens ... 
Solange nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist läuft er Stunden lang ohne auch nur einen dieser Fehler, selbst bei 80% Auslastung (5Gamefenster + Bots) ohne Probleme für 12 Stunden am Stück.

Gestern neues Phänomen: WoW auf dem Dell SG1716G offen. Lief ohne Probleme für ein paar Stunden. Dann zweiten Monitor angesteckt, Firefox gestartet und dann ist er komplett gefreezt. Ton/ Maus stehen geblieben, nur noch das lange Drücken des Netzschalters hilf ...


Falls irgendjemand noch ne Idee hat lasst es mich doch bitte wissen. Ich bin echt kurz davor nochmal neu aufzusetzen mit Windows 10, und das wäre echt übel für mich


----------



## Nydish (7. Juni 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> ++ Der Fehler tritt immer häufiger auf. Teilweise führt er sogar zu Bluescreens ...
> Solange nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist läuft er Stunden lang ohne auch nur einen dieser Fehler, selbst bei 80% Auslastung (5Gamefenster + Bots) ohne Probleme für 12 Stunden am Stück.
> 
> Gestern neues Phänomen: WoW auf dem Dell SG1716G offen. Lief ohne Probleme für ein paar Stunden. Dann zweiten Monitor angesteckt, Firefox gestartet und dann ist er komplett gefreezt. Ton/ Maus stehen geblieben, nur noch das lange Drücken des Netzschalters hilf ...
> ...



Das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht an den Monitoren liegen sondern an der Graka. Ich meine es geht ja die ganze Zeit mit einem Monitor - egal welchen du angeschlossen hast, ob der LG oder der Dell. Wenn einer angeschlossen ist, kannst du spielen und es gibt kein Problem - kommt ein zweiter Bildschirm dazu, raucht alles ab. Das liegt meines Erachtens nach an der GPU, da sie dann damit überforder ist?!
Habe so etwas vorher noch nie gehört. Versuch doch mal eine andere Graka, wenn das möglich ist. Vielleicht auch einfach mal eine RX 580 bestellen (Kannst ja 14 Tage zurückschicken).

Grüße


----------



## kleinerEisbär (8. Juni 2017)

Lul, ne RX580 bei nem Gsync-Monitor  Das wäre glaube ich nicht zielführend weil ich so ja nichtmal die Funktionen testen kann^^

Ich hab jetzt ab heute / morgen ne Asus Strix 1080 im Vergleich dazu. Hab jedoch leider bereits vorgestern meinen LG 34UM65-P verkauft. Muss also mit dem anderen Ersatzmonitor testen, bei dem der Fehler jedoch nicht so extrem auftrat.
Am Wochenende kommen jedoch zwei DELL S2715H als Links & Rechts für den S2716DG, dann werde ich mir das mal genauer anschauen, vielleicht geht es ja wenn alle 3 DELL sind. 
Oder es hilft wenn ich beide GTX1080 benutze und den zweit/dritt Monitor über eine zweite Grafikkarte laufen lassen... :/

Und ich hab auch in englischsprachigen Foren eine Vielzahl an Beiträgen gefunden die das Problem im Zusammenhang mit den DELL Monitoren beschrieben haben, foglich schließt sich für mich da der Kreis.



* Zudem habe ich mir eine ASUS MAXIMUS Formula besorgt, welches ich ebenfalls am Wochenede testen werde, um die Funktion "Asus Express Gate" auszuprobieren. Vielleicht ist das ja auch zielführend.


----------



## KBK (28. Juli 2017)

gibts schon neuigkeiten? Hat was geholfen bei dir?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Juli 2017)

Fehler trat seit jeher nicht mehr auf. Habe jetzt jedoch eine ASUS Strix 1080 & 3 Dell Monitore.

Das einzige Problem das ich momentan noch habe, ist, dass bei Ausschalten des Computers und dem Standby-Betrieb der Monitore diese nach erneutem Hochfahren des Computers auch einmal kurz aus-/ eingeschaltet werden müssen da sie sonst nicht erkannt werden :/


----------



## KBK (28. Juli 2017)

ich habe bei mir ne 1080 und ein asrock board drin. mein kumpel hat sich jetzt das gleiche setup gekauft nur mit ner 1080ti. Er bekommt auch kein bild am Displayport des Mainboards wenn die Gpu nicht eingebaut ist.... beschäftigen uns jetzt schon stunden damit. Ich hatte damals keine/kaum probleme.


----------



## virtuall (18. Januar 2018)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber vielleicht liest ja doch noch jemand mit.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe 2 Dell 2716DG Bildschirme an meiner gtx 1080 über DisplayPort angeschlossen. Am Anfang hat alles problemlos funktioniert. Nun gab es aber plötzlich folgende Probleme :

Auf dem hauptbildschirm habe ich Firefox und einen stream offen. Auf dem 2. Bildschirm wow. Stream konnte ich plötzlich nicht mehr im Vollbild schauen. Es haben erst beide Bildschirme geflackert wie blöd, dann hat sich alles aufgehängt und es ging eine Weile nichts mehr. Dies trat nicht immer auf (bei Youtube zum Beispiel gar nicht). 

PC fährt furchtbar langsam hoch, mittlerweile sogar gar nicht mehr (bzw bekomme ich kein Bild) wenn beide Bildschirme per DisplayPort angeschlossen sind. Schließe ich einen per hdmi und einen per dp an fährt er normal hoch. Nur mit einem Bildschirm ebenfalls.

Beim hochfahren mit 2x dp hat er sehr lange gebraucht, an den Bildschirmen stand energiesparen dran (ist bei den Bildschirmen aber deaktiviert), irgendwann kam dann für 1 bis 2 sek ein Bild mit "zerrissenen" Linien unten und danach war der Windows Bildschirm da.

Aktuell habe ich nun einen Bildschirm per hdmi und einen per dp angeschlossen. Das hat soweit auch geklappt. Gestern hatte ich dann allerdings das Problem dass die Bildschirme plötzlich im Betrieb (ein Bildschirm wow, auf dem anderen wollte ich ein Bild in Firefox anklicken) kurz schwarz wurden, der rechte (der über dp angeschlossen ist) diese zerrissene Linie gezeigt hat und dann wieder angegangen sind. 

Ich bin nun etwas unschlüssig ob da die Grafikkarte einen Defekt hat oder es in Kombination mit den Bildschirmen zu Problemen kommt. Ich habe leider weder eine andere Grafikkarte noch 2 andere Bildschirme zum testen.

Treiber der karte hatte ich schon mal neu installiert. Beim ersten hochfahren ging alles, danach wieder nicht. 

Falls es relevant ist: ich hatte es nun schon 2 mal das der PC komplett abgestürzt ist als ich simcraft laufen lassen habe.

Freue mich falls mir hier noch jemand Tips geben kann. Möchte ungern unnötigerweise die Grafikkarte oder den ganzen PC einschicken wenn das gar nicht nötig wäre. Habe nämlich keinen Ersatz.

Neu aufgesetzt habe ich den pc bisher noch nicht.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. Januar 2018)

Jap bin noch hier  

Also was bei mir letztendlich geholfen hat war einfach der Umstieg auf ne andere 1080TI, mit der geht jetzt alles bei Anschluss via Displayport.
Hab jetzt allerdings neu einen von den HP Omen X 35, und wenn ich meine 2 Dells und den HP beim Start angeschlossen habe bekomme ich während dem kompletten Startup kein Bild  Also keine Bootauswahl, kein Bios Setup whatever Bild ...
Wenn der Dell S2716DG an der Xbox Scorpio ist und als Quelle nicht die Grafikkarte hat, gibt es keinen Fehler.


Alternativ wirklich immer folgendes Schema einhalten:
Monitore ausschalten, 10 sekunden warten, Pc einschalten, 5 Sekunden warten, Monitore einschalten beginnend bei dem S2716DG.

So hatte ich das dann irgendwann mal unter Kontrolle.


----------



## virtuall (18. Januar 2018)

Denkst du es würde denn Sinn machen das ich die 1080 zumindest einmal tausche? 

Komisch ist halt das ich nicht nur beim hochfahren Probleme habe sondern auch im Betrieb. Das alle 3 Displayports nen defekt haben ist aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich. 

Ich überlege schon auf andere Bildschirme umzusteigen, weiß aber nicht ob dies das Problem lösen würde. Abgesehen davon wüsste ich auch nicht auf welche da ich ja 2 Stück brauche und ich da nicht für einen 500-600 Euro ausgeben kann


----------



## virtuall (18. Januar 2018)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Monitor aus lassen beim hochfahren bringt nicht wirklich was. Er braucht trotzdem ewig und das Bild mit der zerrissenen Linie kommt auch. 

Dafür trat ansonsten heute bisher kein flimmern auf. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

